# Punch (Hon) London Club Cigar Review - Wow!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I smoked my first one of these today and I gotta say... Wow! For a lower priced cigar this was excellent. Construction was good, burn was even, and...

Read the full review here: Punch (Hon) London Club Cigar Review - Wow!


----------

